# Getting labels to stick to platic



## cdc (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi!

Anyone have any success with locally bought (like avery) laser printable labels that will stick to plastic bags???

I am using address labels now, printed on my printer, but they peel off way too easily.  

I need something super quick, so want something I can get locally.

Any ideas??

thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

Just a thought , are the labels you have removable , they should stick like a dream to plastic.That is the only thing I can think of . I have elcheapo dollarama ones and they stick. Avery regular  should work. Is there anything on the bags , dust or anything that could prevent the label sticking?.

Kitn


----------



## cdc (Jun 16, 2009)

Nope, they are not the removable ones.  Are you using a regular plastic bag....like a baggie?  maybe I need the cheeep ones!


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 16, 2009)

Are your bags laying flat or are the bunched up?

You could always just orint on cardstock & do a tab top where you fold it over the top of the bag & either staple it into place or hole punch & ribbon it to the top.


----------



## cdc (Jun 16, 2009)

They are wrinkled, the stuff in the bags stick up.  

It sticks really bad though.  I think it must be the labels.


----------



## cdc (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh, and the bags are really little, so too small to use tab top I think.  Good idea though!!
c


----------

